# FRB Club > Общение > Музыка >  VA - Wanted (Особо опасен) 2008

## Rushat.77

Artist: VA
CD Title: Wanted - OST
Released year: 2008
Genre: soundtrack
Type: MP3 format sound
Quality: 256(CBR) Kbit
Channels: 44Khz, stereo
Total time: 01:01:17
Total size: 112 mb

TrackLists:
01. Danny Elfman - The Little Things 
02. Danny Elfman - Success Montage 
03. Danny Elfman - Fraternity Suite 
04. Danny Elfman - Wesley's Office Life 
05. Danny Elfman - The Scheme 
06. Danny Elfman - Fox In Control 
07. Danny Elfman - Welcome to the Fraternity 
08. Danny Elfman - Fox's Story 
09. Danny Elfman - Exterminator Beat 
10. Danny Elfman - Rats 
11. Danny Elfman - The Train 
12. Danny Elfman - Revenge 
13. Danny Elfman - Fox's Decision 
14. Danny Elfman - Breaking the Code 
15. Danny Elfman - Fate 
+bonus: 
16. Nine Inch Nails - Every Day Is Exactly The Same 
17. Rupert Holmes - Escape (The Pina Colada Song) 
18. Дельта - Опасен, но свободен (из к.ф. ''Особо опасен'') 


http://ifolder.ru/7168180
http://ifolder.ru/7168181

----------

